# 4 RN Sailors Charged with Gang Sexual Assault



## mba2011 (17 Apr 2015)

http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/4-british-sailors-charged-with-sexual-assault-at-cfb-shearwater-1.2332583

*4 British sailors charged with sexual assault at CFB Shearwater*

CTVNews.ca Staff 
Published Friday, April 17, 2015 1:59PM EDT 
Last Updated Friday, April 17, 2015 4:30PM EDT

Four members of the British Royal Navy have been charged with sexual assault causing bodily harm, after an incident which allegedly took place at CFB Shearwater near Halifax.

Craig Stoner, Darren Smalley, Joshua Finbow and Simon Radford were arrested late Thursday evening. Each suspect is charged with one count under the Criminal Code of Canada -- with all the charges related to a single victim.
Speaking outside court Friday, Crown attorney Scott Morrison says the men are alleged to have participated in a "group sexual assault."


 The alleged victim is a young woman and a civilian from the Halifax area. Her name is protected by a publication ban.
Morrison said bail terms are being discussed and the men are scheduled to return to court on Monday to continue those negotiations. In the meantime the men are being held in custody.

The four accused were part of a British Navy hockey team that was in the Halifax area for a tournament. The alleged crime is said to have occurred at a post-game party inside barracks at 12 Shearwater Air Force base on April 9.

In a statement released Friday, the British Ministry of Defence confirmed four members of the Royal Navy had been charged. The statement said the ministry would provide all "appropriate assistance" to Canadian authorities but said it would be premature to release more details at this time."The Royal Navy takes allegations of this nature very seriously, however as legal proceedings continue it would be inappropriate to comment further," the statement said.


The Canadian Forces National Investigation Service, which is part of the military police, began investigating the alleged crime on April 10.
“This is a disturbing accusation of sexual assault,” Lt-Col. Francis Bolduc, the commanding officer of the CFNIS, said in a news release.
“I’m pleased with the full cooperation provided by the British authorities to support the hard work and diligence of the CFNIS team in responding to this matter.” The British High Commission in Ottawa would not comment on the charges Friday. It referred all media inquiries to the U.K. Ministry of Defence in London.
With files from The Canadian Press


----------



## George Wallace (17 Apr 2015)

The CBC link with video:

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/4-british-sailors-charged-with-sexually-assaulting-woman-in-n-s-1.3037898


----------



## Remius (17 Apr 2015)

BBC Story on this.

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-32360491


----------



## George Wallace (17 Apr 2015)

mariomike said:
			
		

> OK. I thought that perhaps, because the four accused are members of the British military, the thread might be more relevant to the British Military forum.
> But, that's just my opinion, and I could be wrong.



It happened on a Canadian military Base and will be tried in a Canadian Court.  Various NATO agreements will cover what happens here, although it appears that this will be dealt with in civilian Courts.


----------



## Lumber (18 Apr 2015)

I'm curious why none of the new articles posted their ranks? I've never seen (well, at least I can't recall seeing) a news story article concerning military personnel (good or bad) that didn't include their ranks.


----------



## Tibbson (18 Apr 2015)

Its simple.  The 4 are being charged IAW the Criminal Code and all of the paperwork is filed with the Court.  The civilian court neither care or needs their military ranks and in most cases the media gets their information from the Court papers.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (18 Apr 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> It happened on a Canadian military Base and will be tried in a Canadian Court.  Various NATO agreements will cover what happens here, although it appears that this will be dealt with in civilian Courts.



l wonder what the Royal Navy disciplinary and administrative policies and procedures WRT incidents like these are and if/ how they apply.

Here in Canada, you can be found not quilty in a crminal court but still face admin action at the very least.

Also interesting what the Base will do, etc.  There are (or were) pretty straight forward regs for SQ in the formation when I last stayed in Warrior.


----------



## garb811 (18 Apr 2015)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Also interesting what the Base will do, etc.  There are (or were) pretty straight forward regs for SQ in the formation when I last stayed in Warrior.


Base won't be able to do anything "to" them if that's the question?  They are effectively civilians as far as the CAF is concerned.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (18 Apr 2015)

Understood, but certainly they must be interested in how the whole situation came to happen in a SQ.   Was the duty pers doing rounds, was it past the time guests are allowed in SQs, etc.


----------



## Lumber (18 Apr 2015)

I assume they were all bunking as a time, with all there rooms next to one another. I wonder who else may have witnessed/known about this incident. Maybe that's how it came to light; maybe someone on their team knew and went to the police. Anyways, that's just speculation.


----------



## garb811 (18 Apr 2015)

Ah, seen.  Yeah, no doubt the Duty NCO is getting some pointed questions asked by the 12 Wing Chief.  But...Warrior block always seemed to be a bit more liberal about what was tolerated in there compared to, say, A Block.  And anytime I ever stayed in shacks for a tournament, mess dinner or whatever, Duty Staff tended to stay away.


----------



## GeorgeD (18 Apr 2015)

I don't think there is a duty NCO in the building past 15:00.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (18 Apr 2015)

There used to be one after duty until 0800.

Links to other articles in the UK.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/news/video-1176491/Four-Royal-Navy-sailors-charged-sexual-assault-Canada.html


----------



## Retired AF Guy (18 Apr 2015)

Lumber said:
			
		

> I assume they were all bunking as a time, with all there rooms next to one another. I wonder who else may have witnessed/known about this incident. Maybe that's how it came to light; maybe someone on their team knew and went to the police. Anyways, that's just speculation.



According to media reports, after the assault happened, the victim went to the MP's and reported the incident.


----------



## Ex-Pat FlagWagger (19 Apr 2015)

Lumber said:
			
		

> I'm curious why none of the new articles posted their ranks? I've never seen (well, at least I can't recall seeing) a news story article concerning military personnel (good or bad) that didn't include their ranks.



From the pictures in the latest CBC story (  http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/4-british-sailors-charged-in-gang-rape-of-woman-were-typical-tourists-on-social-media-1.3039100 ) one of them is a PTI (Physical Training Instructor aka Clubswinger) - the rate badge shown is equivalent to MS.  Another at least entered the navy as a rating (NCM) as shown by his HMS Raleigh cap tally.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (19 Apr 2015)

There are no rating/rank badges visible in any of the pics Ex-Pat. 

The HMS RALEIGH pics is the closest to indicating rate, and though not absolutely positive, was likely taken when the seaman was an OS or AB (otherwise we should see a little bit of rank badge showing on the sleeve).

The seaman in the left most picture is definitely a Physical Training Instructor by trade (that is the crest on his jacket's left breast), but there are no indication whatsoever of his rate/rank visible, and in any event there are NO Master Seaman equivalent in the RN. You are a Leading Seaman or  a Petty Officer, but there is nothing in between, not even an appointment.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Apr 2015)

From the article:


> In a release Friday, a spokesperson said the navy "takes allegations of this nature very seriously, however as legal proceedings continue it would be inappropriate to comment further."



We here at Milnet have a long standing tradition of refraining from rumour, speculation and accusation until such time as they parties involved have had their day in court.

Please respect the convention.

---Staff---


----------



## Blackadder1916 (20 Apr 2015)

And they're out on bail.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3047155/Four-Royal-Navy-sailors-accused-gang-raping-woman-Canada-ice-hockey-tournament-arrive-court-granted-bail.html


> Four Royal Navy sailors accused of gang raping woman in Canada after ice hockey tournament are released on bail
> 
> Four Royal Navy sailors are bailed following hearing Nova Scotia, Canada
> Three sailors are from Hampshire, one is from Gloucestershire
> ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (20 Apr 2015)

They have to stay at 12 Wing.  Can't imagine that's a comfortable experience for anyone involved.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Apr 2015)

From CBC, 



> Crown attorney Eric Taylor says the four accused will apply to live in Atlantic block at Stadacona. He said they are not under house arrest and are free to come and go as they wish


----------



## GeorgeD (20 Apr 2015)

How would something like this work? Would they work for the CF or would they be working for the RN?


----------



## Tibbson (20 Apr 2015)

GD said:
			
		

> How would something like this work? Would they work for the CF or would they be working for the RN?



They will end up being paid and employed by the RN (as it states at their bail hearing they cannot resign from the RN) but no doubt the RN will ask the RCN to find some suitable duty for them to perform.  Not quite how you want to get an exchange position with another navy eh?


----------



## Occam (21 Apr 2015)

I've got to admit, the few posts alluding to giving them crappy jobs to do pending trial disturbs me a little.  I'm sure opinions would be somewhat different if you put yourself in the shoes of someone charged for a crime you know in your own mind you didn't commit.  Let's give them their day in court, eh?


----------



## McG (21 Apr 2015)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Do you have some inside info they are absolutely innocent and being framed?
> 
> ...
> 
> It is nice too see you concerned for the 4 accused and not the victim.   :


Concern for victims does not necessitate punishing accused until they may be found innocent.  The only one posting as though they have inside information on the truth is you.


----------



## Scott (21 Apr 2015)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Do you have some inside info they are absolutely innocent and being framed?
> 
> Rape is down on my list of lowest crimes committed by the lowest form of fucking life.  Gang rape is just all the way to the bottom of the barrel and then burrowed into the wood some.
> 
> ...



OTOH,  do you have some inside info that they're guilty? If so then you should not be posting here. At all. 

Im concerned for all. Full stop. That doesn't have me jumping to any conclusion though.


----------



## mariomike (21 Apr 2015)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Just what kind of work might they do.



"It was not clear last night how they will keep themselves occupied thousands of miles from their shipmates and a representative from the British High Commission who was in court refused to elaborate."
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3047155/Four-Royal-Navy-sailors-accused-gang-raping-woman-Canada-ice-hockey-tournament-arrive-court-granted-bail.html


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Apr 2015)

The thread has been cleaned of posts advocating adverse administrative punishments for those who are awaiting their day in court.

Any member wishing to continue along that line will find themselves jammed into the Warning System at a level somewhere above initial entry.

This warning will not be repeated.

---Staff---


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Apr 2015)

Yet, in another thread, you suggest removing collateral damage so civilians can be killed in bombing runs.

 :

My opinion, which I have a right to, stands.  Just like you are entitled to your thoughts on killing innocent civilians, which no one was morally outraged at.  I guess its okay to say we should bomb civilians, but suggesting 4 foreign servicemen accused of gang raping a young Canadian woman scrub pots - well, thats just unacceptable!!

If your going to pull your cyber-sheriff badge out, fine.  But IMO, you have to walk the walk.  Some of us were talking about scrubbing pots and picking up brass.   Not blowing up innocent people.

Double standards really piss me off.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (22 Apr 2015)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Yet, in another thread, you suggest removing collateral damage so civilians can be killed in bombing runs.
> 
> :
> 
> ...


I'm going to defend Recceguy here because I am certain he would personally love to see a guy charged with sexual assault scrubbing pots as much as you or I would; however, these men are innocent until proven guilty.  

With that being said, we need to temper our commentary until the court renders a verdict, otherwise we open up the site owner, Mr Bobbitt, to the potential for legal action due to defamation, slander, etc... Against him.

Recceguy is just trying to protect the site owner.


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Apr 2015)

I think the intent of some of the questions posed is to ascertain if these four sailors are going to be gainfully employed while in Halifax.


----------



## mba2011 (22 Apr 2015)

I did not phrase my previous comment about scrubbing pots or clearing brass properly at all, and wasn't trying to insinuate that they should not have their day in court; more to the point of wondering if they were going to be employed them in a job that would not impact anyone else or keep them out of the way and eye of RCN members. 



			
				Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> I think the intent of some of the questions posed is to ascertain if these four sailors are going to be gainfully employed while in Halifax.



To Mr Seggie's point, I find myself wondering what exactly they could find themselves employed doing. It seems to me that it would be a stretch to suggest that they would be employed on ship or employed in a specific position of some importance. They won't be employed long, whether they are found innocent and returned to the UK or found guilty and sentenced to a prison term.  Would they be employed like some bases/schools employ PAT Pl members, doing a range of lower level tasks? Or would the Chain of Command take the opportunity to reinforce manning short falls in jobs they are qualified for/have done previously?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Apr 2015)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Yet, in another thread, you suggest removing collateral damage so civilians can be killed in bombing runs.
> 
> :
> 
> Double standards really piss me off.


----------



## captloadie (22 Apr 2015)

At the end of the day, it isn't the CAF's or the Canadian public's concern what is done with these four individuals. The RN is responsible for paying them, housing them, and employing them. I am surprised that the British government has not requested that the condition to remain in Nova Scotia be lifted and send them to the nearest embassy/consulate office within Canada to sit and wait their court date.


----------



## chrisf (22 Apr 2015)

captloadie said:
			
		

> At the end of the day, it isn't the CAF's or the Canadian public's concern what is done with these four individuals.



Wait, what?? They allegedly raped a Canadian citizen on Canadian soil, and that isnt the Canadian publics concern?


----------



## George Wallace (22 Apr 2015)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Wait, what?? They allegedly raped a Canadian citizen on Canadian soil, and that isnt the Canadian publics concern?



It isn't the CAF nor the Canadian public's concern how they will be employed.  They are out on Bail and required to remain in Canada to await their Trial dates.  Are you one of those people who has to be constantly in the Twitterverse and know when these guys go to the toilet, what they had for lunch, etc.?  It is NONE of your concern.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Apr 2015)

I am pretty sur as adults, we can decide for ourselves to what we are or are not concerned about.   :


----------



## George Wallace (23 Apr 2015)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I am pretty sur as adults, we can decide for ourselves to what we are or are not concerned about.   :



Well, EitS, I am not concerned, like you may be, as to what their ablutions are, and when.  The facts are there as to their having gained Bail and that they must remain in Canada to await Trial.  What rights do any citizen have to know the intimate day to day activities of any other person?  If you are the type who is so vain as to be constantly on twitter and post every mundane action you make in a day; well fine for you devolving you lax personal security concerns.  There is no need for anyone to know, nor be concerned, what these persons daily lives will now entail.  

Are you a "Peeping Tom" ready for the possibility of a charge of "Harassment" or even "interference in a criminal case"?


----------



## brihard (23 Apr 2015)

For those who might be curious, typically in something liek this bail conditions will include not to have contact in any way direct or indirect with the victim; remain in the jurisdiction presiding over the charges (i.e., Nova Scotia), attend court as required, report to a bail supervisor and attend as required, and there is likely a curfew as well. If alcohol was a factor (which I would suspect it was) there will typically be an abstain from alcohol condition as well.

The intent of someone being released on bail is to minimize the unnecessary imprisonment of accused suspects if it is not necessary in order to ensure their attendance in court or to protect the victim/society from further offending. There is often a lot of ambiguity and question marks in a sexual assault case, so I'm not particularly surprised to see them on bail given the considerable difficulty they would face in skipping out on their court dates. 

As for how they're occupying their time until then? I really neither know nor care, but there's nothing criminal about people wanting to know, being curious, or speculating. Justice must not only be done, but also be _seen_ to be done, and it's not unreasonable for people to be concerned about how accused suspects are monitored and controlled. If I was living/working on base out there I'd definitely be a tad bit more interested to know.

I feel bad for any of their royal navy comrades working out of Halifax these days. That's a really ugly disgrace to have to be associated with. While they are of course innocent until proven guilty, we all know criminal charges aren't laid on a whim, and regardless of the outcome in court these four are always going to wear this.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (23 Apr 2015)

captloadie said:
			
		

> At the end of the day, it isn't the CAF's or the Canadian public's concern what is done with these four individuals. The RN is responsible for paying them, housing them, and employing them. I am surprised that the British government has not requested that the condition to remain in Nova Scotia be lifted and send them to the nearest embassy/consulate office within Canada to sit and wait their court date.



While it may be of no concern to the CF generally what is done with these individuals awaiting trial (other than any agreement with the RN as to accommodation and employment, if any), what the greater unwashed Canadian public (collectively or individually) decides to make its concern if only limited by its interest, outrage or attention span.

I am not surprised that British authorities did not seek any change as to location post-bail.  Other than the difficulty of finding suitable employment at (as you suggested) one of the four British diplomatic or consular missions (Ottawa, Montreal, Toronto, Calgary), though there was media speculation pre-bail hearing about sending them to Suffield, it seems to be RN policy not to make any undertaking as to conditions of bail for its members.  As well, should they be "ordered by naval authorities" to a place other than where they were arrested and would normally be required to remain, then that may be considered placing them in a temporary duty status with attendant travel and accommodation benefits.

Fortunately during my time in, I never had to be involved in any civil criminal proceedings of soldiers at a location other than where they were stationed.  Even overseas (Germany), when soldiers (in my units anyway) transgressed on the economy, they still lived locally to the court's jurisdiction so it was not as administratively difficult a situation as this.  What would the current CF policy be if a similar situation involving Canadian soldiers/sailors/airmen occurred and they were not able to return to their normal place of duty and there was no Canadian Forces establishment in the locale to which they were restricted?  Would they be required to be on leave (annual, LWOP or other) to account for their absence from their normal place of duty?  I sort of remember such being discussed years decades ago (maybe a hypothetical discussion at Staff School?).  Perhaps these four British ratings find themselves in a similar status, at least in the short term until their next scheduled court date - about a month away.  I haven't found any British regulations or instructions that specifically deal with that but I did find the RN's Naval Personnel Management publication that does mention civilian court proceedings.

http://www.royalnavy.mod.uk/~/media/royal%20navy%.20responsive/documents/reference%20library/br%203/Br3book/ch20.pdf


> BR 3
> PART 5
> 
> SECTION 17 - CIVIL OFFENCES
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (23 Apr 2015)

With all the complaints and protests against Bill C-51, it is interesting to see all the people concerned with what these four may be doing now that they have Bail.  Kinda hypocritical, don't you think?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Apr 2015)

Brihard said:
			
		

> For those who might be curious, typically in something liek this bail conditions will include not to have contact in any way direct or indirect with the victim; remain in the jurisdiction presiding over the charges (i.e., Nova Scotia), attend court as required, report to a bail supervisor and attend as required, and there is likely a curfew as well. If alcohol was a factor (which I would suspect it was) there will typically be an abstain from alcohol condition as well.
> 
> The intent of someone being released on bail is to minimize the unnecessary imprisonment of accused suspects if it is not necessary in order to ensure their attendance in court or to protect the victim/society from further offending. There is often a lot of ambiguity and question marks in a sexual assault case, so I'm not particularly surprised to see them on bail given the considerable difficulty they would face in skipping out on their court dates.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this post.  I have a particularly strong despise for this type of crime, knowing people who have been its victim.  I am glad too see that alcohol is likely part of their bail conditions.

George, I could retort but there's no value in it.  I kind of feel embarrassed for you after reading that post.  Seriously.  But, for the record, I don't even have a twitter account.  I also have no interest in tit-for-tat, so maybe we can just agree to disagree on this thread.

I think many people in Halifax would be concerned about who is at large in their community and under what conditions.  However, despite I am no longer posted there, I still have friends and family there. Military and civilian.  FWIW I was equally appalled at the Dental Student incident that went on.  I also get ramped up over cases where people hurt babies, kids, old people and animals; cases where people prey on the weak and defenceless basically.  They are cowards and lowr life forms inmy book.

I am not so concerned about their every step and move, but the terms of their bail IAW thw news seemed rather lacking IMO.


----------



## Loachman (23 Apr 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> With all the complaints and protests against Bill C-51, it is interesting to see all the people concerned with what these four may be doing now that they have Bail.  Kinda hypocritical, don't you think?



I fail to see any possible link to people's concerns about Bill C-51 and their interest in some of the details of this case. It appears to be basic natural curiosity. Is there a limit to the number of things that people can wonder about, and, if so, what is that limit?

It makes a change from Kardashian kapers and such, nein?


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (24 Apr 2015)

Loachman said:
			
		

> I fail to see any possible link to people's concerns about Bill C-51 and their interest in some of the details of this case. It appears to be basic natural curiosity. Is there a limit to the number of things that people can wonder about, and, if so, what is that limit?
> 
> It makes a change from Kardashian kapers and such, nein?



I agree... why SHOULDN'T the Canadian population be interested in 4 foreigners coming to a Canadian city and being charged with gang rape of a Canadian? If innocent than they should be equally absolved, but if guilty than they should be given the full extent of punishment offered and the RN should be forced to take better care of their sailors in port. I remember, back in '99, being at the University of King's College as a frosh and having the RA's come in and brief that we should avoid downtown because the USS George Washington was coming into port and the US sailors would be downtown. Perhaps similar warnings could be given with the Brit ships as well, with this case being used as an example (if guilty of course).

For the things Canadians worry about, foreigners (and lets not mince hairs, the RN sailors are foreigners) being accused of rape in Canada is a pretty solid thing to be worried about instead of say, the Jets going out in 4 straight to the Ducks....


----------



## Blackadder1916 (1 May 2015)

And they're off to Alberta.

http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/u-k-sailors-charged-with-sex-assault-to-be-transferred-to-alberta-1.2354301


> *U.K. sailors charged with sex assault to be transferred to Alberta*
> 
> The Canadian Press
> Published Friday, May 1, 2015 1:50PM EDT
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (1 May 2015)

That makes sense.  Send them to Suffield under the British military's administration and the RMPs.


----------



## cupper (1 May 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> That makes sense.  Send them to Suffield under the British military's administration and the RMPs.



I agree, but it is interesting timing in light of the release of the report on sexual assault and harassment yesterday.


----------



## jollyjacktar (1 May 2015)

I would hate to be in their shoes when the RMP get their hands on them.  I remember seeing soldiers who had the need to speak to them on the telephone turning pale in the face at whatever was being said to them from Suffield.  And what these squaddies were in trouble for was in our eyes very minor indeed, especially when set against these accusations.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (2 May 2015)

I am sure they will be tasked to Range Control under the watchful eye of a RMP to carry out many mundane tasks away from any distractions. They are going to get a very close look at army life.


----------



## McG (4 Jul 2015)

Some fairly detailed narrative on two competing stories of what happened that night are coming out in court documents.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/british-sailors-accused-in-halifax-gang-rape-photographed-assault-court-documents-1.3137650


----------



## Blackadder1916 (11 Aug 2015)

Seems like these guys are growing weary of Suffield.

http://thechronicleherald.ca/novascotia/1304475-halifax-judge-hearing-british-sailors%E2%80%99-request-to-go-home


> Halifax judge hearing British sailors’ request to go home
> 
> STEVE BRUCE COURT REPORTER
> Published August 11, 2015 - 1:15pm
> ...


----------



## cupper (11 Aug 2015)

If I were the judge, I'd put it to them this way: You have a choice. Spend the time doing crap work at Suffield. Or you can sit in the lockup in Burnside. Choose wisely.


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Aug 2015)

And yet innocent until proven guilty? I have a feeling the RN won't let them be a flight risk, and are likely paying for them to fly across the country to attend these hearings. They won't miss their court date, they'll have a RN MP escort.


----------



## McG (12 Aug 2015)

They are going home:
http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/sailors-charged-in-sex-assault-allowed-to-return-to-u-k-until-trial-1.2513668


----------



## mariomike (29 Apr 2016)

Apr 29, 2016 

Crown drops charges against one of four sailors charged with sexual assault
http://www.680news.com/2016/04/29/crown-drops-charges-against-one-of-four-sailors-charged-with-sexual-assault/
HALIFAX – The Crown has withdrawn charges against one of four British sailors accused of sexually assaulting a young woman at a military base in Halifax.


----------



## Canuck_Jock (24 Oct 2016)

Is the trial on going? Nothing on the web about this and the hearing was supposed to start last July.


----------



## kratz (3 Sep 2018)

reference: CTV.ca

It's been awhile, but the system grinds away.


> THE CANADIAN PRESS
> Published Monday, September 3, 2018 11:31AM ADT
> 
> HALIFAX -- The trial of two British sailors accused of sexually assaulting a woman at a Nova Scotia military base begins Tuesday.
> ...


----------



## 211RadOp (24 Sep 2018)

Charges have been stayed against Radford.

https://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/sex-assault-charge-stayed-against-one-british-sailor-trial-proceeding-for-other-1.4106755


----------



## 211RadOp (17 Jan 2019)

Verdict has been put over to Friday to accommodate court scheduling.

https://atlantic.ctvnews.ca/british-sailor-s-gang-rape-case-adjourned-verdict-expected-friday-1.4257514


----------



## 211RadOp (18 Jan 2019)

Smalley has been found not guilty.

https://atlantic.ctvnews.ca/live-updates-british-sailor-found-not-guilty-of-sexual-assault-1.4259010


----------

